# Hide Your Identity to the Internet



## Craig (Jun 11, 2019)

Your IP gives a great deal of personal information about you to
the world at large. Check - https://whatismyipaddress.com/ 


Opera is a browser almost identical to Google Chrome, it is hard to see
a difference. The screen layout and general features are similar and even 
extensions etc. can be installed from the Google Chrome web store.


Opera offers a FREE VPN, which is shown on the screen as an icon and can be
selected to ON or OFF with one click.


This hides your real IP identity to the entire Internet, so no more stealing your IP by
any site, including Google, who detest and obstruct VPN's for obvious reasons in their quest for 
recording all kinds of personal data and browsing habits.


----------



## Mike (Jun 11, 2019)

I have Opera as my standby browser.

Mike.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 11, 2019)

More good advice..thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 11, 2019)

LOL-my IP has never been accurate as to my actual location. It has never even been in the correct state. When I used to have my internet with HughesNet (they were called Directway back then) and I had issues,they would tell me that it wasn`t surprising,given that there was a blizzard in Baltimore that day. I would ask them why that would matter and they would say "Look out your winter.What is the weather like?" Ummm,it`s 80 degrees,sunny and calm. I was across the country from Baltimore.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2019)

My IP shows I am 1 hr and 45 min (83 miles) from where I actually am.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 12, 2019)

Sometimes I get a different location depending a website I came from. Alot of providers have reroute internet service just like they did phone calls 30 years ago-first available server. Just doing a speed test with my provider sends me to a different state sometimes.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 12, 2019)

Unfortunately, anything resembling privacy is pretty much history...since the advent of the Internet, and the Social Media sites, virtually anything an individual does can be discovered.  While it's true that some of the superficial data can be blocked, there are any number of web sites that can utilized to find out almost anything about almost anyone.  There are several "people finder" sites which can be used to find data on anyone...quite often for as little as a dollar.  Unless a person lives pretty much "off the grid", their personal and private information is out their waiting to be found.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Well if you use apps such as Maps and want to find the best route to another place, you pretty well have to give your location.

I use car, bike, bus to go from one location to another.   The directions are fantastic.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 15, 2019)

I opened a savings account on line yesterday and it asked me questions to verify if it was really me. One of the questions was the color of my truck, where I lived 15 years ago and a few others that kind of threw me. Everyone knows everything about all of us. I am convinced.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I opened a savings account on line yesterday and it asked me questions to verify if it was really me. One of the questions was the color of my truck, where I lived 15 years ago and a few others that kind of threw me. Everyone knows everything about all of us. I am convinced.



I'm pretty sure those were just security questions, ones only you would know the answer to.  It another step over your password, to verify that it's really you.  They don't know the color of your truck or where you lived 15 years ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I opened a savings account on line yesterday and it asked me questions to verify if it was really me. One of the questions was the color of my truck, where I lived 15 years ago and a few others that kind of threw me. Everyone knows everything about all of us. I am convinced.



My bank uses a similar system but nothing says that you have to give them truthful answers to the questions when you set them up.

Tell them your truck is pink, you lived in an orphanage, etc...  

All that matters is that you remember the answers that you provided.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 15, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> My bank uses a similar system but nothing says that you have to give them truthful answers to the questions when you set them up.
> 
> Tell them your truck is pink, you lived in an orphanage, etc...
> 
> All that matters is that you remember the answers that you provided.



Yes! that's why I write down all those crazy question answers in a "little black book"

I make up all kinds of crazy stuff...I got locked out of my bank account not too long ago and found it hilarious that they had all those answers in their "little black book"

Turns out it was sticky keys....but I got a good laugh...I'm sure they did too.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 15, 2019)

Australians have a tax file number ( if you worked) Medicare number which is linked to your tax file number as well as Centrelink ( welfare system) all of which require your banking details ,what sort of car you drive ,your home address and if you rent or own your home so the only thing that’s private is the brand of toilet paper you use ..but there again that’s scanned when you buy it and I use a points system card called fly buys when 

buying groceries and essentials so the government more than likely knows what brand you use as well ......so what’s private now days ..nothing IMO 

you cant go out anywhere without 
being recorded on a video of some sort it could be a neighbours home security or shopping centre / road cameras 

 Major shopping centres have facial recognition security cameras ,road cameras have the technology to see you from up to  a km away to spot of your using a mobile phone while driving , the cameras can also detect if your car is registered and insured
if you get a speeding or red light camera fine,  all recorded on line with a photo of your car .

If I wanted to buy a used car I could pay $30 and look up,the history of that car including the previous owners name 
if the car had ever been involved in an accident ect and if it had any finance owing on it 

I recently had my DNA done and as I have very little knowledge about my father ,my neighbour was able to find an old court case on line that involved my father and my uncle way back in 1946  it was rather trivial apparently my uncle had stolen my fathers cloths ..but it’s right there on the net from 73 years ago ..I would have been a few months old at the time


----------

